# Used auto-tools on ebay



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

I've recently purchased a used Tapetech bazooka on ebay for 400 bucks and have some questions about completing the setup as it's my first foray into auto-tools. Is it necessary to stick to one brand or are the pumps, boxes, angle heads interchangeable? Can anyone vouch for the quality(in general) of these tools if purchased used?



Many thanks,
D'S


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

If the appear to be in good shape, than i see no problems...not all are interchangable, but most will cross work.
If the mud comes out on the tape, then you most likley will be fine.
for the auto taper i have found that if you make the mud to wet, wear rain gear, and if its to dry, your arms will be sore, you can sorce out the guide in this site, or email me i have a copy of the how to use auto tools from columbia tools.

J


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*used e-bay tools*

YA that says it there! some are interchangeable, in my time, tapetech has been the best followed by premier then columbia. the others fall in place, but it is the user that makes the tool..good luck with them..:thumbsup:


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

make sure you buy some oil for it, and spray the head area real well
before using,

and make sure you have a good cutter blade, might be rusty from sitting

have fun

Chris


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

also,

when you have it on the pump pour a few pans of water down into the body before you fill with mud, the plunger seal might be dry, this will help it slide and make filling easier,

Chris


----------

